# Need #2 knock sensor



## Ccdowning (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a 2014 TDI Cruze that went into limp mode. My mechanic told me it was the #2 knock sensor and he can not find one. Does anyone know where I can get one or if the old one is repairable and if so, how?
Thanks


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ccdowning said:


> I have a 2014 TDI Cruze that went into limp mode. My mechanic told me it was the #2 knock sensor and he can not find one. Does anyone know where I can get one or if the old one is repairable and if so, how?
> Thanks


No knock sensors on the diesel (it would go nuts!), probably meant NOx sensor, should be GM part #12641557. I replaced mine early on, it's located by the fuel filter just in front of the passenger rear wheel IIRC. If you can find it, very easy to replace.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

It seems to be out of stock ALMOST everywhere. 






ACDelco 12662659 Position 2 Nitrogen Oxide Sensor Adapter


An ACDelco GM Original Equipment NOx (Nitrogen Oxide) Sensor is a GM-recommended replacement for your vehicle's original component, and is an exhaust gas sensor that detects the nitrogen oxide content




sdparts.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> No knock sensors on the diesel (it would go nuts!), probably meant NOx sensor, should be GM part #12641557. I replaced mine early on, it's located by the fuel filter just in front of the passenger rear wheel IIRC. If you can find it, very easy to replace.


Assuming you can get it out of the exhaust, yes. Ours always requires a _shitload_ of heat. The module it is hardwired to is a little annoying to get to, but not all that awful. Just make sure you take out the NOx2 sensor (second to last sensor in the exhaust) and not the Particulate Matter sensor (which is the last sensor in the exhaust).


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I think I have one in a box on my shelf. Got the light a about 1.5 years ago and it never came back on so I never put the part on. Glad I have this because I'll eventually need it.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

I need this sensor also! My ride has been in the shop for almost a month. I actually bought this car because my Honda was in an accident and couldn’t get all the parts so it was in the Shop almost 5 months. Friends had the Cruze diesel with only 40,000 miles and I needed something to drive, so I bought it, and Fell in love with it. On my way to Oregon for Thanksgiving engine light came on and then the dreaded countdown. Drove it to the nearest dealership where it is sitting. so if anyone has part#12641557 Sitting around I will pay extra for plus replace it for you when it becomes available.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Assuming you can get it out of the exhaust, yes. Ours always requires a _shitload_ of heat. The module it is hardwired to is a little annoying to get to, but not all that awful. Just make sure you take out the NOx2 sensor (second to last sensor in the exhaust) and not the Particulate Matter sensor (which is the last sensor in the exhaust).


Mine was still pretty new at the time (2016), so it came out pretty easy, but i agree having the module attached is annoying.

FYI I found the email from rockauto, I used Part No. 12662659 which supersedes Part No. 12641557. I realized I copied the old number in my original response. A quick such shows it's available on a few websites between $250-300. I paid $232 so the prices are not far off.


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you so much for the information. I found the part!!! Made my day!


----------



## JocCook26 (Dec 13, 2021)

Nope, the part isn’t available


----------

